# Paperwork!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oy...the paperwork for showing! Animal Approval forms, Lease forms, Entry forms for each fair (submitted at the right time, please!), Livestock Exhibitor Insurance forms, and - for one fair - W-9 forms!

My brain hurts...and we haven't even filled them out yet. I just spent an hour printing them all so my girls can fill them out!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Seriously? Wow! Who would have thought...
The only papers we fill out is a market wether/commercial doe form, and it asks for location of animal since youth have to be in possession of it by a certain date.
That same form is signed by an Ag agent/livestock club leader, a parent volunteer, and then we have to take the goats to get a state tag inserted, and the person at the tagging site signs it and then keeps it.
There is a form for breeding goats as well, but it's nothing major at all.
No insurance, or anything else.

Also, here the kids can generally go to surrounding county fair shows. No paperwork needed until you get there, then you do the market/commercial weigh in cards, and sign the breeding stock/showmanship kids up, usually there is a binder at the check in desk.

My kids are going to a fair show tomorrow <first one of the season for us>, it's a 45 min drive, then our county fair show is on Friday.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes it seems like overkill, for SURE! But my girls are older now, so I have them help do all the filling-in!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy cow that's alot. Up here beside the project book they fill one paper out saying what animals they may bring with name, sex, date of birth, at tattoos or tags. Due June 1st then the wethers get weighed in. Then at the fair they say who they actually brought and have another weigh in but no extra paperwork besides a weight card.


----------

